# Epitaphs Magazine NEW !



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

KUDOS FOR YOU TDM...Hope it helps with ur businesses


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

I ordered this but haven't received this issue yet...

I also submitted some photos for the fall issue...have my fingers, toes and everything else crossed!!!


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi did you order from the Mag's website.
I got stock for almost a month now. Great issue.
Can't wait to see the photos you submited.
I am now working on an article for Fall called "Mourning Music".


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

Yep...I ordered from the website....should be here soon!


----------



## ghostship13 (Jul 16, 2005)

TDM - the cover story no less!! Wow! Congratulations!

I got my issue today, great article....


----------



## TearDrop Memories (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks so much, I am really glad you like it !


----------

